# Seiko Quartz 7n32



## TAFFY52 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have for my sinsÂ a Seiko 7N32-5A30 watch.Â Bought some seven years ago, and only worn three times at most.Â I have a very large wrist and need a few extra links for the bracelet S/S-6. as stamped.Â Where can i get these links?..KKH services dont have them, and their name was supplied by seiko. All i get is no longer made. and in there tone ....( hard luck mate).Â This watch is great but the back up service that I will have to pay for is more than poor.Â

CAN ANYBODY HELP ME?


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

If you have exhausted official Seiko retailers then consider getting a new replacement, may not be original but at least you can wear the watch.

Regards

Derek


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

A Bracelet clasp extender will give you an extra inch h34r:

Our host sells them for Â£2.50, look at the last item on this page

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/cgi-bin/sh0000...l%23a1864#a1864


----------



## TAFFY52 (Feb 25, 2009)

LuvWatch said:


> If you have exhausted official Seiko retailers then consider getting a new replacement, may not be original but at least you can wear the watch.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Derek


Hi Derek, This watch takes a funny type of bracelet hard to come by as informed by the guy that does my repairs. As stated this watch is NOT that old. I have photos of it but, can't find it listed on any Seiko site. as new to this site dont know how to put my photo of this watch up on this site.

Catflem...said that a clasp extender would make it larger..but this cant be fitted.....as above, the bracelet will not take it.

Still need help.....how to get photo up and info on this watch. thanks guys for your help. TAFFY52


----------



## andy_b (Sep 7, 2009)

Taffy52,

I have the same watch (a present from my wife) and was distraught when the wristband started falling apart (some of the split pins kept falling out).

Then a few months back I accidentally smashed the face. Disaster.

On the off-chance, I just went into my local Goldsmiths (Canary Wharf) to see what they could do.

They were very helpful, and sent the watch back to Seiko, who completely reonditioned it, fitted a new glass, and a new bracelet (all original parts).

The whole thing took a few weeks.

I may have some left-over links from the old bracelet - I'll have a look. Do get in contact if these might be of use to you...

AB


----------



## rusti (Nov 16, 2009)

TAFFY52 said:


> I have for my sinsÂ a Seiko 7N32-5A30 watch.Â Bought some seven years ago, and only worn three times at most.Â I have a very large wrist and need a few extra links for the bracelet S/S-6. as stamped.Â Where can i get these links?..KKH services dont have them, and their name was supplied by seiko. All i get is no longer made. and in there tone ....( hard luck mate).Â This watch is great but the back up service that I will have to pay for is more than poor.Â
> 
> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME?


Hi mate, I've just seen your post from Feb 2009. Are you still looking for "the missing links". If so, I may be able to help you - let me know.


----------

